
Show HN: GraphQL for the Beginner Pythonistas - fithisux
https://github.com/fithisux/beginner-python-graphq
======
fithisux
I am the author, the correct url is:

[https://github.com/fithisux/beginner-python-
graphql](https://github.com/fithisux/beginner-python-graphql)

